

The end of publishing. Books are dead & boring.  - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2010/03/the-future-of-publishing-is-death-right-are-you-sure/

======
marklittlewood
I think books will become a premium product in years to come. Lots of 'stuff'
will be available digitally, but people will use books to express themselves
in many ways.

Pulp fiction will go digital. There will be a market for things to leave
around the house for plenty of years yet.

------
vital101
Title is a bit over the top and misleading. Traditional publishing is dead (or
dying). Books, are decidedly not dead. They simply take different forms now.

